# Resetting Hands



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I have just brought this back to life with thanks to a case opener and battery from Roy.

Problems is the chrono hands are resetting to the wrong place. Is there a trick to sort this perhaps using the recessed button on the left?

Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Pull out the crown and push the buttons. Various combinations move the various hands.

It depends on the movement as to which combination moves what hand.


----------

